# Is there any way to increase our chances of having a girl?



## GEMINI69 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Hi Everyone!*
*I know this may sound crazy but I read something a while back that said you can do certain things to increase your chances of having a girl baby, does anyone know of anything? Also, our DS is 10 months old and my DP is saying he wants to try for a DD, is it to soon? I started my cycle after 6 weeks PP despite exclusive BFing day and night so I know I am ovulating but I guess I am concerned about my body being ready and the time it may take away from my DS. Will my milk dry up? Any feedback is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.**

*







:2bfbabe:







:







:







:


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

There's a thread in Trying To Concieve on gender selection, that can help you with that.

I think the decision of wether its too soon to TTC is a very personal one. Some people do loose their milk supply, while others nurse through the entire pregnancy. Most people I know, were not physically comfortable nursing through the entire pregnancy, and weaned then. I personally, think that if you have a goal of nursing for x number of months, then its best to not start ttc until after you've reached that minimum goal. Not that you should wean then to ttc, but that if you end up weaning due to pregnancy, you won't have a huge regret. However, I also think that if your body isn't ready to concieve again, then you won't until its ready.

There is also a thread of Nursing Mothers Getting pregnant in the TTC forum that you might enjoy.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Peace,
Laura


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

There is a thing called Shettles were u can increase ur odds of having a boy or a girl. We used it to help conceive ds.

If u want a girl then u should time intercourse so that u stop at least 3 days before u ovulate. The theory being that female sperm live longer but r slower than male sperm. If done properly it has a 80-90% success rate. Good Luck.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRDCatLvr*
There is a thing called Shettles were u can increase ur odds of having a boy or a girl. We used it to help conceive ds.

If u want a girl then u should time intercourse so that u stop at least 3 days before u ovulate. The theory being that female sperm live longer but r slower than male sperm. If done properly it has a 80-90% success rate. Good Luck.

what is it for a boy?


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

On the ovulation date with an orgasm









For a girl - away from ovulation date without orgasm. And, not deep entry either.

But, what do I know, I have 3 boys. Then again, I didn't try to have a girl and I always had sex near ovulation time. Hey, you know you just want it more when you're ovulating!









And, just for something interesting to talk about - Chinese believe that a man that has boys gave his partner a more pleasurable experience than a man with a girl. Thus, the orgasm belief.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenpoetry*

And, just for something interesting to talk about - Chinese believe that a man that has boys gave his partner a more pleasurable experience than a man with a girl. Thus, the orgasm belief.

Also a post-orgasmic vagina is supposedly a much more friendly environment for the boy sperm...thus the belief that the boy sperm do have better odds of survival in the post-orgasm vagina.


----------

